# Vektor Vorlagen?



## DCarter (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir einer vielleicht sagen wo ich Vekotr Vorlagen/Graphiken herkiege.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

David Carter.


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juli 2007)

Ein Besuch bei Adobe Studio Exchange sollte Dir da eine Menge Material liefern:

http://www.adobe.com/de/exchange/

lg, Philip


----------

